# Anbu Sasuke



## Molekage (Jun 23, 2006)

heres a poor quality scan of sasuke as anbu. If you can't tell, the background is suppose dto be some sort of forest.Its ment to go with my "Fall of Naruto" work, as the background. is it appropriate for the background of the "Fall of Naruto"? as usual, criticism and comments (and of course reps ) are appreciated.

something i notice straight off is that the left leg looks too linear. also, not sure how anbu pant bottoms work.


----------



## PsyBomb (Jun 23, 2006)

I think this would look great with "Fall of Naruto" in the background, but is your intention to have Sasuke as the perpetrator, or as an avenger?


----------



## Iruka-kun (Jun 23, 2006)

you right about the left leg, but it isn't by much at all. Great job on ANBU Sasuke, and the pants look fine with the rest of the outfit ^_^


----------



## Wolfshinobi (Jun 23, 2006)

It looks way cool. Good job.


----------



## Molekage (Jun 24, 2006)

@ psybomb, more like he'll be sad and stuff, except understandably much less emotional than sakura. thanks for the comments!


----------



## Kamioto Furin (Jul 6, 2006)

Wow. This one's great! I can't wait for the colored version! Very good work on the body of Sasuke. Though I would say that his legs look stiff... But overall, nice job!


----------



## Uchiha kid (Jul 6, 2006)

Yeah, good job!!


----------



## Shogun (Jul 6, 2006)

nicely done, his head looks like it came straight off of the anime!


----------



## Countach (Jul 6, 2006)

great job, i love the curved hilt, keep it up


----------



## Oyasumi_Gaara (Jul 6, 2006)

ohhh nice sketch! Wanna try coloring it?


----------



## Gambitz (Jul 6, 2006)

that looks great i cant wait to see that coloured


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jul 6, 2006)

Looks great!


----------



## ramseyT (Jul 6, 2006)

nice job, itll look sweet cleaned up and colored


----------



## az0r (Jul 6, 2006)

Looks great   good job


----------



## Molekage (Jul 7, 2006)

oh snap furin, thanks for reviving this thread. i'm almost done with the inking, and i'll post the line art of that later today. thank you all for the support!


----------



## Molekage (Jul 7, 2006)

just sasuke lineart:

hope you like it!


----------



## Tazmo? (Jul 21, 2006)

I remember the fall of naruto pic that was cool. This one is also


----------



## Yondy (Jul 21, 2006)

Looks great, I think the proportion might be off a wincy bit though. In the 1st drawing you posted, It might be just me, but the face seemed a bit off, but the line-art cleared it up.

Great work. ^^


----------



## Molekage (Jul 21, 2006)

thanks very much!

since i have a short attention span, my focus is on other artwork at the moment, which is why this has yet to be colored. but my attention is shifting away from my OP work back to this :S


----------



## Astronaut (Jul 21, 2006)

it looks lovely.
very well done dear.
<3


----------



## RockLeeGarra (Jul 21, 2006)

It good compared to my drawings. Mine SUCK.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 22, 2006)

thanks for the comments! i'll try to get this done sooner.

wow, two pages @_@


----------



## Ichiro Miyata (Jul 22, 2006)

cant wait to see it colored


----------



## Anemone (Jul 22, 2006)

Mogura, I didn't know you where showing this off 

I love it!! YAY for Sasuke and his smexxy anbu outfit  

GOOD JOB!!


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 22, 2006)

dude, i like it. excellent job. but it seems he is a lil bit younger than he is. but still amazing work. +reps.


----------



## Nami-swan (Jul 23, 2006)

Very good! You really need to color all your pics, i can't wait to see them finished!


----------



## Mojim (Jul 23, 2006)

Molekage-san,i love all your works  
It looks very nice to me and PLEASE color it .....Can't wait for you to finish it


----------



## Ryuuken + (Jul 23, 2006)

yeah thats great man, it makes me want to break out my pencil and pad again


----------



## Autumn14 (Jul 23, 2006)

Awesome! It looks great!


----------



## Rashman (Jul 23, 2006)

wow thats pretty good yeah


----------



## uchiha11223 (Jul 23, 2006)

I like it alot


----------



## Molekage (Jul 23, 2006)

Espada #5 said:
			
		

> yeah thats great man, it makes me want to break out my pencil and pad again


do it! the more art, the better


----------



## Kissed_by_Kakashi (Jul 24, 2006)

aw..its so cute.


----------



## Pinkaugust (Jul 24, 2006)

legs are a little too short and he has no waist.. other than that, it's really good..


----------



## Molekage (Jul 24, 2006)

ah, i see what you mean about the legs. i think it will be better once i draw the feet @_@


----------



## Diz (Jul 24, 2006)

wow another great anbu pic awesome drawing


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Jul 24, 2006)

Very nice work ^^ I especially like the BG!


----------



## Molekage (Jul 25, 2006)

thanks, i'm still too lazy to ink the bg...

anyone know of a good tutorial on how to ink bgs?


----------



## Anemone (Aug 4, 2006)

I wanna see Sasuke colored Mogura 
let me know when you've colored it


----------



## Mew♥ (Aug 4, 2006)

very handsome and cool drawing...


----------



## Molekage (Aug 4, 2006)

thanks

nee-chan i'll color this before you get back, kind of like a you're back present


----------



## curlyq291 (Aug 4, 2006)

i like it. good job.


----------



## bor3d (Aug 4, 2006)

Nice job! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Mansewerz (Aug 4, 2006)

great job, looks good, keep it up. you should make an ANBU Naruto


----------



## Chieri Blossom (Aug 5, 2006)

I like it alot  !


----------



## Hatake Heisei (Aug 11, 2006)

Can I join?


----------



## Suzie (Aug 11, 2006)

Thats really cool ^^


----------



## Molekage (Aug 11, 2006)

Hatake Heisei said:
			
		

> Can I join?


??? wha????


----------



## Hatake Heisei (Aug 11, 2006)

I want to join your FC. Please?


----------



## Atisutoakino (Aug 11, 2006)

Wow really good. You should shade it in and color it =D


----------



## Kirsten (Aug 11, 2006)

Ahhh, nice. Everything looks good to me!!


----------



## Lady Azura (Aug 11, 2006)

I like it.


----------



## Hatake Heisei (Aug 11, 2006)

I like the drawing you made on the beginning of this theard.


----------



## TheFlameAlchemist (Aug 11, 2006)

Yea, It's a nice drawing, I'd like to see it in color =D


----------



## summon123 (Aug 11, 2006)

cool pic i love it


----------

